# Muddys Grow Shack



## Muddy Paws (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi E1! I'm Muddy, some of you may know me from other places 

 Here's my perpetual grow show starting off with Purple Wreck and Blockhead; I have a few other strains going right now, but we'll focus on these two for now.

 Purple Wreck has 2 pheno;The Urkle and the TW pheno. From my understanding, the TW pheno doesn't turn Purple, but I got lucky and have both phenotypes. Most of these pix are of the Urkle pheno.

 They have both been pollinated with Blockhead pollen :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2008)

Now thats some serious nuggage!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 20, 2008)

WOW they are *drooling on the keyboard*....delicious looking!!!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! Any questions, let me know!

 I grow in Miracle Grow soil, BTW..Most of it's recycled and doesn't have any nutes in it, but I can use regular MG Moisture Control and make it work pretty damn well! I also use PureBlendPro nutes, ChaChing and Big Up bud busters.

 Both of these are in Hempy (IRB) buckets with soil only...I had heard forever that an IRB won't work with plain soil, but this just AIN'T so..lol

 It works great!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2008)

> I had heard forever that an IRB won't work with plain soil, but this just AIN'T so..lol


I'm growing in the same pots with soil. I do alternate between top feeding and filling the res though.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 20, 2008)

when you recycle your soil do u have to add castings, etc... back to it regularly? how many watts do u run?


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 20, 2008)

man those are pretty ladies. good job


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 20, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> when you recycle your soil do u have to add castings, etc... back to it regularly? how many watts do u run?



 Definitely, bro! I add earthworm castings, a little more lime, eggshells and pretty much any other organic crappola I can throw in there. Once it's been used once and flushed really well, it's a great medium by itself, since it has coco coir and all the other goodies. Most people just can't get past how hot it is when it is new so they stop using it altogether..

 I just started re-using the soil so some of my larger bushes are starving a little bit, I was skimpy with the nutes. They say Miracle Grow feeds for 3 months, but usually by the time I grow one plant all the way into flowering, by the end of the 2nd month I have to start supplementing nutes.

 The Purple Wreck is a great plant though..It's tough and responds well to addl nutes.

 I have a 600 watt digi (HPS) going on em   I think that was one of the best investments I've ever made, ya know?


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 20, 2008)

i also recycle mg soil. i keep it in a rubber maid tote, then add a butt load of live worms, dead leaves, old veggies, and other organic material. after a months or so of turning its all good. my girls seem to like it.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is the Blockhead; She's a slow grower, but it's rumored to be some EXCELLENT smoke! I should have let this lady veg longer, but I wanted to get some crosses F2s made asap. I took a cutting and will use that as my mother plant and for future crosses. I _think_ she's at about 21 days of 12/12.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 20, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i also recycle mg soil. i keep it in a rubber maid tote, then add a butt load of live worms, dead leaves, old veggies, and other organic material. after a months or so of turning its all good. my girls seem to like it.


 It's amazing how well you can grow great buds doing it the same as we do..it's a shame that a lot of people give up on MG so easily.

 Do you use the Moisture Control or the organic?

 I use the MG Moisture Control with addl perlite, vermiculite, earthworm castings, lime and of course the orgaincs that we've talked about. It's cheap, easy and it seems to have great results


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2008)

That blockhead looks like some dank.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 20, 2008)

I am inspired guys, thank you!! I am starting my recycling program tonight. i figure i can use some of my worms for fishing and the rest for a great soil structure. do you add lime to your soil to help stabalize it?


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 20, 2008)

i use moisture control with added perlitle and lime. its so much easier to reuse your soil over and over rather than buyin new everytime. just makes sense.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 20, 2008)

yes it does. i have alot of ocean forest left, and some great garden soil i will mix in. cant wait to leave work in 6 minutes LOL.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 20, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I am inspired guys, thank you!! I am starting my recycling program tonight. i figure i can use some of my worms for fishing and the rest for a great soil structure. do you add lime to your soil to help stabalize it?



 Flush out your soil one time before you start newbies in it and definitely add a dose of Lime in there, man


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 20, 2008)

i enjoy it. when i wanna go fishin i got plenty of worms fat and ready, i get clean organic soil. 

also if anyone has a good widely available organic food they like let me know, i been usin a compost tea, but thats alot work everytime i feed.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 20, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i enjoy it. when i wanna go fishin i got plenty of worms fat and ready, i get clean organic soil.
> 
> also if anyone has a good widely available organic food they like let me know, i been usin a compost tea, but thats alot work everytime i feed.


 Hey SLowMo...give me an idea of what you put in your tea?

 I'm too lazy to even make tea, so you're one up on me there..lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 20, 2008)

Trillions of Atoms has a thread on here somewhere on how to make it.. he use wormcasting, mushroom compost and peat moss i think. i use a 3 gallon pot with 1/3 composted cow poo, 1/3 worm castings, 1/3 peat moss. then run the same 3 gallons of water thru it 5 or 6 times. then i mix that 5o/5o with plain water. i mash all the water out of the pot with the composted material.. it works but i'd like to have a better way of doing it.. hope this helps


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot SlowMo!! 

 Here's a picture of my "preggers" Blockhead, I'm making F2s and PurpleWreck crosses with the BH pollen.
 If you look real close, you can see how fat the calyx are getting! This is my first attempt at seedmaking so excuse me if I get a little spastic


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2008)

Hopefully she gives birth to nothing but females.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 21, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hopefully she gives birth to nothing but females.



 One could only hope, bro! I'll have to do a test grow ASAP!!


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey Bro, Looking nice and frosty! Look out for my new Diary Im starting.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 21, 2008)

bro congrats ur plants look dank as ****! im startin to build setup for my first grow and urs does nothing but inspire!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 22, 2008)

Looking AWESOME, cant wait to get my new room built.


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 23, 2008)

I've seen nothing, but good genetics from both of these strains so far.
 Nice going bro!
Hope to see more pictures soon.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 24, 2008)

I know it's kinda soon for an update..but something strange is happening to my buds :hubba:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 24, 2008)

AAAAHHHHHHPPPPPPPPFFFFFFFTTTTTTTDDDDDDRRRRLLLLLLLLLPPPFFFFTTTTT. Sorry Muddy, I didn't mean to drool all over your pics!!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 24, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> AAAAHHHHHHPPPPPPPPFFFFFFFTTTTTTTDDDDDDRRRRLLLLLLLLLPPPFFFFTTTTT. Sorry Muddy, I didn't mean to drool all over your pics!!



 DROOoooool away, my friend...lol

 I don't know for sure, but I drool on em all the time and they seem to enjoy it..lol  :smoke1:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL, I can clearly see perfection in the making. How many more weeks?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 24, 2008)

I should only have about 2 weeks of flowering left til harvest, Godspeed 

 Here are my Bubblicious and GWS, the GWS is a monster, the colas are each about 12 inches long and had to be tied up cause they're getting too heavy. Things are tough all over


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

They are monsters.lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 24, 2008)

Those females look delicious. Is that Great White Shark? Nice one Muddy.


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 24, 2008)

ohhhh man do those look good. But im second guessing how many plants I have. If mine turn out near as big as yours Ill only be able to fit 4! Good work bro! How long did you veg them for?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 24, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> ohhhh man do those look good. But im second guessing how many plants I have. If mine turn out near as big as yours Ill only be able to fit 4! Good work bro! How long did you veg them for?




 Thanks Bro!
 I vegged them for about three weeks from seed..as soon as they hit the 5th or 6th node, I top them, move them to their final pots, feed em Superthrive and put them into 12/12.

 They usually stay under 36" and branch out just fine.

 The Superthrive and the stretch from flowering balance out and knock off a week or so of vegging and doesn't affect flowering time. It helps the roots to use the ST and molasses.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey man, what time did your buds start changing. I'm at wee 5 and have no color on the buds and am giving up hope. I thought the inner of the new growth leaves were changing but then again maybe my brain playing tricks. Oh well, congratz that YOU have color though LOL!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 24, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Hey man, what time did your buds start changing. I'm at wee 5 and have no color on the buds and am giving up hope. I thought the inner of the new growth leaves were changing but then again maybe my brain playing tricks. Oh well, congratz that YOU have color though LOL!



 I'm at week 5 right now, dude..they JUST started changing a day or two ago.

 First it was a few of the flowertips and leaftips, but now it's gradually spreading. I have nice low temps in the flower room at night though, that may help.

 I've talked to a couple of gents who's Pwreck didn't change colors...I've heard there are different phenos and some don't change, but I don't know if that's true...both of my pheno are changin to purple 

 (Don't go hatin on me BombBudPuffa!!!!)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been hatin'!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 24, 2008)

*omg they are beautiful ,,,,,:48:*


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 24, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *omg they are beautiful ,,,,,:48:*



 Thank you very much Melissa!


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 25, 2008)

AHHH!
 I was wondering when I was going to see that chunky goodness start to turn.

 Right-on, let em flourish.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 26, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> I'm at week 5 right now, dude..they JUST started changing a day or two ago.
> 
> First it was a few of the flowertips and leaftips, but now it's gradually spreading. I have nice low temps in the flower room at night though, that may help.
> 
> ...



Dude that's how mine is! I keep grow room temps low (normally close to around 60 degrees) and I am all organic so I am suprised they haven't completely gotten STAINED with amazing colors yet.

I do however spot some leave tips and bud tips changing so I hope it just spreads EVERYWHERE! It's amazing colors other than purple too though. It's like a blueish?!? LOL! Well good luck to you on harvest man.



			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I've been hatin'!



LMAO BombBudPuffa your great man! Hey I haven't seen you at my thread recently man you should check out my new 10 megapixel trich shots!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 26, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> I do however spot some leave tips and bud tips changing so I hope it just spreads EVERYWHERE! It's amazing colors other than purple too though. It's like a blueish?!? LOL! Well good luck to you on harvest man.




 That's right! Just barely at first and it doesn't hurry itself getting that way, I'll update in a lil bit. :hubba:


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey bro you still around?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2008)

*muddy we want an update :48:*


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 9, 2008)

yea  muddy i wanna see some fresh porn pics


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 9, 2008)

Muddy, Muddy, Muddy, Muddy, Muddy................


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 9, 2008)

Well done man! Nice photos...
Should be ready by now?? Some pics of the harvest pls...


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey! Thanks guys..I caught a nasty flu, but I'll try to get some pix of the buds up later on today 

 I pulled about 9 oz total off of the 5 plants, so it wasn't a bad haul at all!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 9, 2008)

Sweet, hope you feel better Muddy!!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 10, 2008)

*nice job ! hope you are feeling bettereace:*


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a few of the buds after a week or so of curing..very potent, very tasty!

 Not as purple as I'd hoped, but I harvest @around 55 days (clear n cloudy) cause I like a high that doesn't slow me down so much..I'll let the next ones go for Purps sake..but doggonit, I needed some stash!!


----------



## Exarmy (Sep 10, 2008)

Looking good. Looks a hell of a lot better than my mexican brick


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 12, 2008)

very nice muddy


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 12, 2008)

Looks damn tasty. I hope to have some purps myself now that I can vent some cooler air inside my room.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 12, 2008)

yes,me too getting in the 60's with this grow and lookin good.


----------



## gilligan (Sep 12, 2008)

Excellent work Mudster keep up the growstyle.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 12, 2008)

Tasty harvest buddy!!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Dec 1, 2008)

I forgot that I had a perpetual grow goin, so I'll stick to this one for my next grow; Misty Moonshine and Life(saver x Moon)shine and also SOG Bubble and Squeak (DoubleGum x BBCheese)

 They are all growing in a very vigorous manner, nice healthy leaves and they are all very reactive to lighting...within a few minutes, the plants can turn themselves toward a light source...pretty amazing to see!

 The one pic is of them on day 3 out of the dirt, then more recently on day 14. I'm starting 12/12 tonight 

 The 3rd pic is the Lifesaver Mum of my Lifeshine cross  (photo credit to BBP)


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 25, 2018)

Jeez...I had NO IDEA what I was doing back then..this was one of my first grows back in the day...lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 26, 2018)

I can't believe this was 10 years ago lol.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 5, 2020)

Just posting to see how things work these days! This (top) is my Trainwreck from seed; not sure what the bottom pic is though but it's pretty so I threw it in..lol


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 5, 2020)

Headband x Jack The Ripper


----------



## pute (Sep 5, 2020)

Beautiful bud porn MP.  Show us some more.  Nice frost.


----------



## giggy (Sep 6, 2020)

nice porn, good work.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Great looking buds.
Good to have you back posting my friend. You joined the same yr i did.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 6, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Great looking buds.
> Good to have you back posting my friend. You joined the same yr i did.



 It;s good to be back brother! Us old farts gotta stick together...lol


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 6, 2020)

Why we grow our own!!!


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

That looks real familiar.  Except I use labels on the jar not write on the lids.....I kept getting them confessed with other strains.  Nice job.  Look how clean those jars are....mine have resin coating the bottoms from cycle after cycle.....maybe some year I will break down and wash them.  I do keep the lids clean though so they seal properly.

Cutting down a Lemon Betty as we speak.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> That looks real familiar.  Except I use labels on the jar not write on the lids.....I kept getting them confessed with other strains.  Nice job.  Look how clean those jars are....mine have resin coating the bottoms from cycle after cycle.....maybe some year I will break down and wash them.  I do keep the lids clean though so they seal properly.
> 
> Cutting down a Lemon Betty as we speak.


I make ISO hash and clean the jars out with it when they get too funky..lol


----------



## Jkjiv (Sep 6, 2020)

Muddy Paws said:


> Thanks a lot SlowMo!!
> 
> Here's a picture of my "preggers" Blockhead, I'm making F2s and PurpleWreck crosses with the BH pollen.
> If you look real close, you can see how fat the calyx are getting! This is my first attempt at seedmaking so excuse me if I get a little spastic
> ...


Are the buds smokable at all when you're growing for seeds?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 6, 2020)

Here's the has


Jkjiv said:


> Are the buds smokable at all when you're growing for seeds?


 Yep! We used to get more seeds than bud with mexican brickweed sometimes..It still did the trick though, If you were lucky!


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

ha ha ..... brings back memories....for years I had to clean the stems and seeds out of my pot.  Mexican Brick, haven't heard that term for a while now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

Buds from the 70's


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 6, 2020)

putembk said:


> ha ha ..... brings back memories....for years I had to clean the stems and seeds out of my pot.  Mexican Brick, haven't heard that term for a while now.



 Ya never knew what you were going to get!! Twist a bud and you'd hear dozens of beans hitting the plate..lol
It will be remembered but not missed, hehe


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 6, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Buds from the 70's


It sure wasn't much to look at though!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

Muddy Paws said:


> Ya never knew what you were going to get!! Twist a bud and you'd hear dozens of beans hitting the plate..lol
> It will be remembered but not missed, hehe


That is why they made fold open album covers


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

Muddy Paws said:


> It sure wasn't much to look at though!


One was very lucky if they found a bud that look at all like a bud


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 6, 2020)

20dollar lids all day long


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 6, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> That is why they made fold open album covers


Yeah, my brother cleaned and rolled everything on his Cheech N CHong's Wedding Album.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 6, 2020)

Trainwreck, about a week from harvest


----------



## pute (Sep 6, 2020)

Great stuff Muddy.  Don't want to hijack you thread but I can't help myself.  Here is a couple of pics of my dry/cure room.  









I have a Strawberry OG hanging in the back that I cut down yesterday and Lemon Betty today.  They will hang for about 7 days and I will dry trim them.

Here is and oldy but goodie.  I have had this since the early 70's.  I used to use a shoe box and a credit card until I got this magical little thing.  No stems no seeds Acapulco Gold is Bad Asss weed.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 6, 2020)

Muddy Paws
I remember a SloMo77 from yrs ago.






						I'm giving myself 2 week suspend...
					

I'm close to banning from MP...  yo effen gee    that was easy too here...     especially when I try my best reading rules 10 times past 2 weeks...   thanks alot to government school that I attend and learning 3 grade level when I am in 6th grade level....  thats how I got badly with my words...



					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 7, 2020)

putembk said:


> Great stuff Muddy.  Don't want to hijack you thread but I can't help myself.  Here is a couple of pics of my dry/cure room.
> 
> View attachment 264282
> View attachment 264283
> ...


Nice set up!!! Well organized too.....you could scrape the insides of those jars...lol
 YUM


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 7, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Muddy Paws
> I remember a SloMo77 from yrs ago.
> 
> 
> ...


 That name stuck in my head also.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 9, 2020)

What's up Muddy Paws.


----------

